# Kentucky cherry Bomb



## ftw2012 (Aug 29, 2009)

hey everyone!  im looking for some seeds for this strain.  i believe that the "kentucky" version came from Maui Wowie genetics.  just wondering if anyone knows a reliable seed bank that has this strain for sale?   thanks for any help!


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

i guess no one has ever heard of this...if you ever stumble across it i strongly recommend it!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 7, 2009)

I am also looking for ANY strains originating from Kentucky.  Kentucky has been growing marijuana in LARGE amounts since the 1700's!!  There has to be a couple strains still around somewhere.  I hear you can still find great strains being grown in the mountain areas near tennessee/kentucky border.  If anyone knows anything about Kentucky strains, please post here or PM!!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kentucky ditch weed and Nebraska No High


----------

